# Senses Bakery & Restaurant



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Senses Bakery & Restaurant

SoHo Metropolitan Hotel

318 Wellington Street West (Wellington & Blue Jays Way)

Toronto, Ontario

Senses Bakery & Restaurant, aka Sen5es, is a small little shop well known for its amazing pastries. I figured a place with amazing desserts would want to pair that with amazing coffee. I was sadly mistaken. ...

More...


----------

